# Yoder YS640 and 480 Owners



## cowleyms (Jun 6, 2012)

So as most of you know there have been some issues with Yoder temp issues well I was reading another forum and this was posted. I tried exactly what he said because I have had temp issues for a while now even after fan replacement  and doing everything imaginable. I went out cleaned the creosote off the door seams and ran my probes through the stack and whammo perfect temps from left to right. THIS WORKS!!!



"I have read that "people" think that pellet cookers don't impart enough smoke flavor to what is being cooked. I have also read that people think that they consume far too much fuel during a cook or are prone to wide temperature swings. Plus many more issues that I am sure as Yoder owners you have read about or been told about. Why am I writing this? Well, I went through some of the same issues when I received my Yoder, and they have all been taken care of. One of the #1 things you have to remember about the Yoder pellet cookers is that they rely on positive airflow and pressure to function.

I would like to share with you the #1 thing that I did to resolve most of my issues...I stopped running temperature probes into the Yoder through the door. I realize that most temperature units come with short probes, and to use them you have to run the probes in through the door to use them. You are causing yourself more issues that you realize. I bet  that when you cook, you have smoke coming out around the door, I bet that you go through many more pellets that I do during a cook, I bet that you have more temperature instability that I do, and I know that if you look, you have some serious creosote buildup in and on the door seams.

If you look at my avatar, you will see that I use the Maverick 732 as my temperature unit, and you will see that I also run my probes into the pit through the chimney. To do this, I had to purchase 6' replacement probes and to keep the Mavericks safe and out of the way, I made a holder that sits on the chimney. I did this after talking to the guys at Yoder, following their suggestions of not running probes through the door.

Now the kicker, even after doing this, I still had most of the issues, smoke coming out around the door, etc. So I took a close look at the door, and found that because I had run the probes into the pit through the door, that there was a large amount of creosote buildup that wasn't letting the door close and seal completely. I cleaned this all off of the door and the Yoder so the door would close correctly, and now I have almost no smoke coming out from around the door, I am using fewer pellets per cook, and I think I get a much better smoke infusion than I was before.

Of course, my experiences may not be the same as yours, but I thought I would share my experiences with my fellow Yoder brothers. "


----------



## jesse t (Jun 6, 2012)

Good info!  I plan on getting a Yoder when I get back CONUS and will keep your post for reference, just in case.


----------



## cowleyms (Jun 6, 2012)

Awesome Brother hurry home safely


----------



## show me smoke (Jan 21, 2013)

i just recieved my 640 yesterday and have taken your advice and ran my probs down through the stack...this also keeps you from smashing your probe leads and keeps them from failing.  My temp gauge seems to be reading pretty darn close to what the pit is telling me it is..Although this is the first time i have used it so time will tell.


----------

